# Educate me please.



## VIKINGSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok so I just bought and set up a new LG W2486L-PF 24" full HD Led monitor today. Now if I have a hd monitor and I play a hd movie, doesn't that mean there should be no more black borders? Isn't that what its all about, to have the entire movie natively display on the entire screen? I am using vlc to view movies, and I treid messing with the aspect ratios(16:9 does indeed cover the entire screen) but those just strech the picture, and thats not what I want. So, am I right, am I wrong, do I have to configure something in vlc, or look for another player? Someone please explain as I am very confused at the moment....:sigh:
Thank you.


----------



## VIKINGSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Seriously can nobody answer me? It's such a simple question...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Calm down , you posted your question at like 1 in the morning... 










As you can see some movies actually use 1.85:1 and 2.39:1 aspect ratios 

What is the resolution of the videos you are trying to play?


----------



## VIKINGSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry, it wasn't 1am for me and since on another forum where I posted the question I havent gotten a response yet(38 hours and counting) I was afraid the same thing would happen here; didn't mean no disrespect.
Well here are the 2 movies I've tried to watch since I got the monitor, and their specifications.
1. 22 Bullets(L'immortel):
Video.Codec........: x264
Video.Format.......: mkv
Video.Bitrate......: 6521 kbps
Aspect.Ratio.......: 2.35:1
Resolution.........: 1280x544
Audio.1............: AC3 48000Hz 640 kb/s 6 ch
Audio.2............: DTS 48000Hz 1510 kb/s 6 ch
Runtime............: 117 Minutes
FPS................: 24 fps

2.The Expendables:
Video.Codec........:x264
Video.Format.......: mkv
Video.Bitrate......:10.2 Mbps
Aspect.Ratio.......: 2.35:1
Resolution.........:1920x818
Audio.............olby Digital Ac-3 448 Kbps
Runtime............:01:43:23
FPS................:23,976

P.S.Can you please explain more clearly what those rectangles are supposed to teach me? I'm new to the whole HD scene. Thank you.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Aspect ratio is the ratio of width to height. So a 16:9 ratio means that for every 16 inchs of width there's 9 inches of height for a ratio of 1.77:1. 

So for your movies the ratio is 2.35:1 (the magenta Cinemascope rectangle). To make that fit your screen it has to be shrunk down to the width dimension. 

For example my monitor is classified as a 20" monitor but is only 17 inches wide by 10.5" high for a 1.62:1 ratio. To fit your movie into that 17" divide 17 by 2.35 = 7.23" (because the ratio must stay the same. W/H = Ratio or W/R = H) So on my screen there is still 3.27" without a picture. Divide that by 2 and there would be a 1.64" black bar at the top and bottom of my screen.

Bottom line: your system seems to be working fine. Its the aspect ratio of the film that is causing the black bars. There's nothing you can do about it and still keep the "as filmed" ratio.


----------



## VIKINGSS (Mar 16, 2008)

Darn it I was afraid thats what you were gonna say... Guess I have to put up with those stupid black borders, or streach the image.(
Well, thank you for the lesson anyhow.


----------

